# Coronavirus Thread



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Well we got our first positive test of a 61 year old woman about 50 miles from Orlando, Fl. she had been out of the country. The CDC health center in the USA is now saying this could drag into next year and become a seasonal thing like the flu. The problem we don't have a vaccine yet to control it. They think it will be this fall here before developing a vaccine. After that it won't be a big problem each year if getting the vaccine.

art


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

The virus will be everywhere in the next few months. It can't be stopped just like the flu. Schools are starting to close here in the PI so I expect it is spreading. Without enough test kits (same in the US) they will never know who and how many are really infected.

I have already cancelled plans to visit the US in August.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Commentary from my stock broker this morning includes this:




> Perhaps the second big change is that we are now seeing the effects of a government in the United States that seems woefully unprepared for the coronavirus. It’s ironic that a nationalistic administration, hellbent on distancing itself from the globalisation of the world economy, is now facing its biggest challenge from abroad and bungling the policy response. The U.S. healthcare system is a mess – over 30 million Americans are uninsured and right now it is very hard to get tested for coronavirus in the U.S. The only policy response we have seen was a bungled interest rate cut when I think the market would respond very favourably to measures such as free virus testing and free treatment which would ensure a far quicker reduction in infection rates.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Zep,

I have canceled plans to return to the Philippines. I am not getting on a plane for now. They keep warning people over 60 to be careful. .I have no respiratory problems but I sure don't want to take a chance.

art


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Zep,
> 
> I have canceled plans to return to the Philippines. I am not getting on a plane for now. They keep warning people over 60 to be careful. .I have no respiratory problems but I sure don't want to take a chance.
> 
> art


Yeah I was worried about the plane ride but also the possibility of being quarantined in either the US or in the PI on my return. Who knows maybe there would be no return if the PI blockades travel from the US.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Tiz said:


> Commentary from my stock broker this morning includes this:


I would find another stock broker if mine told me that. That person seems misguided on why the market is down right now.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I watched Contagion (from 2011) yesterday on HBO here in The Philippines. Movie is eerily similar to what's happening with the Corona Virus. It's scheduled to be shown again on HBO here Friday 9pm.

Trailer is here.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It appears that there's no escaping the Corna Virus and it's moving to all area's I've already been notified that it's close in our area of Los Banos Laguna... It's sort of a concern both I and my wife are at that age I'm 59 and she's 63.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Spring chicken Mark, as said in other posts over the years "when your numbers up that's it" Not much else needs to be said. I'm flying back on Saturday with no mask, no hand sanitiser and definitely no copious amounts of toilet paper. I always wonder the big winners over the years, time and again when this Sh1t happens, not true I worked it out and it's not me. Happy with my lot and if killed by a bus, lightening strike or a heart attack then so be it, covid 19 would be a bigger surprise.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Bigpearl,

i agree when your time is up nothing we can do about it. But not taking the coronavirus seriously is like walking out in front of a semi. It could hurry up your time. hahhahahha

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I am taking it seriously but not obsessing about it. I have prepared to be able to self quarantine for a couple weeks if it gets prevalent here, all that means is that I stocked up on some non perishable foods and staples and a few other supplies. 

If nothing comes of it, it is stuff I am going to use up anyway in a little while so no big deal.

I have always been cautious about hand sanitizing, not just a little more rigorous about it now. I simply use a small spray bottle and liquid alcohol and it has worked very well for me in the past. Pretty cheap as well so no issue.

I did stock up on some masks when they were still available on Amazon. I will only use these if I need to travel through an area with the virus prevalent or through crowded international airports.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

https://time.com/5791661/who-coronavirus-pandemic-declaration/

I am flying out of Brisbane (Oz) to Manila on Saturday, I have no masks, wipes etc as the panic buyers wiped these things out weeks ago. As said one has to die of something just hope my numbers not up yet.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Good luck Steve, Have a great flight.

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

*manila is on lock down*

I see where the Dutuerte locked down manila. I am wondering what flights he is allowing to come into there?

art


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I see where the Dutuerte locked down manila. I am wondering what flights he is allowing to come into there?
> 
> art


No lockdown in NCR until Covid-19 cases reach thousands: PRRD March 10, 2020, 8:39 am 
https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1096057


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

*WHO - Stop touching cash*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8084059/Stop-touching-cash-officials-warn-coronavirus-spread-handling-money.html

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/06/what-you-need-to-know-about-handling-cash-amid-coronavirus-spread-who.html


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Last night Duterte had a press conference announcing the lockdown. 
He said there will be a suspension of land, air, and sea transport to and from Manila. That makes it sound like there will be no flights to/from Manila. But he also said that Filipino citizens (and foreign spouses) can return to the PIs. So... will they return to a different city? No real details yet, we will have to see how it is implemented. Should be interesting. 



Duterte said land, domestic air, and domestic sea travel to and from Metro Manila shall be suspended beginning March 15, 2020 and will end on April 14 2020 “subject to the daily review by the inter-agency task force.”


Duterte said entry travel restrictions will be imposed upon those traveling from countries with localized Covid-19 transmissions, except for Filipino citizens including their foreign spouse and children, if any, holders of Permanent Resident Visa, and holders of 9(e) Diplomat Visas issued by the government.
https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1096467​


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> Last night Duterte had a press conference announcing the lockdown.
> He said there will be a suspension of land, air, and sea transport to and from Manila. That makes it sound like there will be no flights to/from Manila. But he also said that Filipino citizens (and foreign spouses) can return to the PIs. So... will they return to a different city? No real details yet, we will have to see how it is implemented. Should be interesting.
> 
> 
> ...


We shouldn't confuse the "quarantine measures" he issued for Manila as a "lockdown". 

A "lockdown" is what Angeles City and other towns implemented with 24 hour police checkpoints.
https://www.philstar.com/nation/2020/03/11/1999872/more-areas-luzon-tourist-lockdown


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> We shouldn't confuse the "quarantine measures" he issued for Manila as a "lockdown".
> 
> A "lockdown" is what Angeles City and other towns implemented with 24 hour police checkpoints.
> https://www.philstar.com/nation/2020/03/11/1999872/more-areas-luzon-tourist-lockdown


I drove to Angeles and back yesterday and no sign of any police check points.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

"Lockdown" was Duterte's words not mine. But I am not looking for a semantic debate...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm not going to take the risk. I fly back in tomorrow afternoon (last drinks?) and we booked a luxury hotel for 2 nights,,,,,,,, already paid for and can't get my money back, easy come easy go I suppose. If we stay in the hotel for 2 nights then it looks like we are stuck there for a month. Ben will check in and rest after a 6 hour drive, I will come and have a shower and chill for a couple of hours then head out of Manila by 9 or 10 pm. and share the drive home.
From what we have read here and government sites we will be back home in the wee hours of the morning on Sunday, hopefully no spanners get thrown into the works. Just hope they nail this virus soon.

Cheers,Steve.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Good luck Steve. Hope that all goes well.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tim_L said:


> Good luck Steve. Hope that all goes well.


Sh1t happens Tim, Ben is stocking up so we don't have to eat the neighbours goats,,,, yet.
Just hope my flight is not cancelled in the morning.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> It appears that there's no escaping the Corna Virus and it's moving to all area's I've already been notified that it's close in our area of Los Banos Laguna... It's sort of a concern both I and my wife are at that age I'm 59 and she's 63.


Went to Robinsons yesterday in Los Banos security guards checking everybodys temp ! 
Today went into BPI bank and then Olivarez ,Mercury drug and Waltermart no testing at all !
Off to Japan Surplus cavite tommorow and then S&R
to stockup on southern comfort and Jack Daniels well Alcohol kills the virus !


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Make sure you bring a mask with you when you travel. Just keep it in your pocket or murse. I went to a BI office yesterday and I luckily brought one with me. Sure enough they would not let you inside without it.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

CDC in the USA states the mask is worthless to keep you from getting infected. If you already test positive then the mask will protect the person from spreading the virus. I am going to the military surplus store and buy me a military gas mask. Military rubber gloves and pants. I wonder if the stores would be suspicious if I walked in like that. hahahahahha

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

*night time curfew*

Wow! They are invoking a nightime curfew in Manila. Also are asking all malls to close for a month. That has to be a serious financial loss for the small vendors. How will they afford to pay the rental spot and other expenses with no more then they make when they are open?

art


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Ayala mall in Cebu said they are closing their theaters. Air Asia said they are canceling all domestic flights to/from Manila. Lot of towns are announcing their own version of lockdown... going to be an interested couple of months. And a very expensive time for businesses losing money. Not sure how people are supposed to pay their rent & electric, when their place of employment is closed.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

*Add Cebu to the list now*

https://cebudailynews.inquirer.net/294159/cebu-to-ban-entry-of-passengers

CEBU CITY, Philippines – The Cebu Provincial government will start banning the entry of visitors from outside the province as part of their mitigation efforts on the spread of the Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19).
The ban will cover those who are planning to arrive at the Mactan Cebu International Airport (MCIA) and all seaports in Cebu. Its validity will run up to 30 days.
Cebu Governor Gwendolyn Garcia made this announcement in a press conference after the Capitol conducted an emergency meeting with the province’s inter-agency task force on COVID-19.
Flights from Metro Manila, and Dumaguete City were banned immediately. Those from Cagayan de Oro City, Legazpi City, and Clark will take effect on March 16, 2020.
All other flights from domestic destinations will also be banned starting on March 17, 2020, or 72 hours after Garcia had notified the public of the Capitol’s decision to close its doors to outside visitors.
Seaports were not spared as the Capitol also decided to prevent the entry of passengers from Dumaguete City starting March 15, 2020.
Those from Guihulngan City in ****** Oriental, and the cities of Escalante and San Carlos in ****** Occidental will not be allowed to enter Cebu this March 16, 2020.
Passengers from other ports will be denied entry to Cebu starting this March 17, 2020.
Garcia said these measures were part of the province’s plans ‘to mitigate the impact and spread of COVID-19 which had infected 111 patients in the country as of March 14, 2020.
She clarified that these did not constitute as a lockdown or a community quarantine.
Garcia also cautioned Cebuanos who were planning to travel outside the island amid the government’s declarations to limit entry of passengers.
“We’re not prohibiting Cebuanos to go out, however, if they go out, they may not be able to come back,” she said.
While passenger vessels would be affected by the province’s decisions, Garcia assured that cargo and freight ships would not be barred.
She also said the local governments of Lapu-Lapu City and Cebu City had expressed support to comply with the mandates from the Capitol.
Supply Chain not Interrupted
“Cargoes and supplies are still allowed, provided that they will be subjected for stringent measures and screening procedures will be conducted,” Garcia said.
The governor said she would be issuing soon the signed Executive Order (EO) that would contain all these guidelines.
Other Measures
The Capitol likewise will be implementing an eight-hour curfew, that will start from 10 p.m. to 5 a.m., in all towns and component cities under it.
“There will be exemptions (to the curfew) and that will be those who are tasked to deliver basic essentials,” said Garcia.
“Those who want to be exempted (especially business process outsourcing companies) will have to submit a formal request to the Capitol,” she added.
Garcia also ordered the temporary closure of movie theaters, cockpits, and that restaurants should not operate beyond 9 p.m.
“Social distancing should also be strictly observed in commercial establishments such as shopping malls,” she added.
Garcia announced that the Provincial Board will be coming up with a resolution that seeks to penalize individuals, groups or firms caught violating the EO.
“We likewise ask local government officials and the mayors to ensure these measures are strictly observed,” Garcia said./dbs


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

*USA to Manila trip*

I wonder what are the restrictions on flying into the Philippines from the USA? I am not sure what the president there has invoked into law? Anybody know what the restrictions are in place now?

I am wondering if I even want to try flying on a plane that far anyways. If the airlines are checking everyone for fever or other symptoms then it should be safe on the plane.

Art


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

It’s pretty fluid here as one place after another is locking themselves down. Cebu just went on partial lockdown to incoming people. Domestic though, nothing international as of yet. 
As I read the ban on Manila, it said that nobody from Countries that had Corona cases. That would pretty much include the whole damned world but, I haven’t heard anyone specifically, mention the US as being denied entry. With domestic flights being locked down in Manila and from certain places in Cebu as well, flying into any of the international airports and trying to branch out from there sounds like it could be an issue. And who knows what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Why would anyone want to travel here right now anyway? People just need to stay put for a while.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Changes are happening here hourly & daily and leaning to further restrictions. The news or advice you act on based on todays news could be different tomorrow.

As of now, Philippine Airlines has on their website that if you arrive to Manila, you have to stay in Manila during the quarantine period.


ARRIVING PASSENGERS - For the period 15 March to 14 April, all passengers arriving in Manila will be advised to stay within the boundaries of Metro Manila to comply with the community quarantine regulations.
https://www.philippineairlines.com/en/aboutus/newsandevents/Advisory-Covid19-13Mar20-22

We watched on the news here video of the checkpoints.
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/metro/729718/soldiers-cops-strictly-man-checkpoints-as-metro-manila-community-quarantine-starts/story/?just_in

If you "absolutely" must fly here, consider getting on a plane now or ASAP, avoid connecting flights to countries that are banned from entry and fly into Clark or last resort Manila. Things could change to even tighter restrictions as I type this is what's happening.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Well, made it, back in Tammoclao this morning at 2:30 am. I took the same flight with PAL that we have for years, (same day also) this flight is normally full, yesterday over two thirds of the seats were empty, I have never seen Brisbane or Manila airports so quiet.
The hotel we stay in gave us a full voucher for another night in the hotel when ever we choose given the situation at the moment, advised us to leave Manila. The traffic northbound was the same as usual but southbound was major hold ups, every one trying to get back into Manila I suppose.
The buses appeared to still be heading back to Manila from Vigan and Laoag full of passengers like business as usual. Never saw any check points being set up or in operation, NLEX, SCTEX or TPLEX.

BTW there was toilet and even waterless hand sanitiser on the plane, 10% of flyers wore masks, all cabin crew wore masks. All the hotel staff wore masks and I was checked for temp before they let me in.
We are now in a self imposed quarantine for the next couple of weeks just incase.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> Why would anyone want to travel here right now anyway? People just need to stay put for a while.


While I agree to a point if no valid reason to travel anywhere in the world, some like myself booked flights and accommodations to be back with our loved ones weeks prior to this "lockdown" and I consider myself fortunate to have succeeded, one day later and I would have been stuck in Manila for a month (potentially).
A good friend has planned and paid for a month through Spain, Portugal etc months ago and has now cancelled losing thousands of dollars, good call in my opinion as it was only a holiday.
Let's hope this problem is sorted out soon for the whole worlds sake.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

How tight is the lock down?

Is it impossible to leave by road or will a couple of those blue coloured wallet sized universal passes get you through any checkpoints?

Are there even check points?

What about going around on secondary roads?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

You can move around Cebu Island, you can leave the Island assuming you can get into your destination but cannot return.

I am in Moalboal now, stores well stocked except for hand sanitizer, luckily I bought a supply last month and am covered. I have laid in about a month supply of food in case the supply chain breaks down.

I will just have to dive daily until this runs it course.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> While I agree to a point if no valid reason to travel anywhere in the world, some like myself booked flights and accommodations to be back with our loved ones weeks prior to this "lockdown" and I consider myself fortunate to have succeeded, one day later and I would have been stuck in Manila for a month (potentially).
> A good friend has planned and paid for a month through Spain, Portugal etc months ago and has now cancelled losing thousands of dollars, good call in my opinion as it was only a holiday.
> Let's hope this problem is sorted out soon for the whole worlds sake.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I'm going that process right now with several airlines and Agoda. We booked in December 2019. 

Lesson I learned with Agoda is ensure to select free cancellation when booking. A refund from one hotel is being ignored because of that regardless of Covid-19 Visa cancellations to enter their country.

I'm now in the process of contacting several airlines & it's been challenging. They are task saturated.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> How tight is the lock down?
> 
> Is it impossible to leave by road or will a couple of those blue coloured wallet sized universal passes get you through any checkpoints?
> 
> ...


It's being reported that if you violate any quarantine rules you will be apprehended by the PNP.

GMA & other Philippine news agencies are posting updates.

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes exactly Joe, same deal with us with hotel and Agoda,,,,, trying to save money, lol. Surprised. While Ben did contact the hotel by phone on Friday they couldn't helps as we booked through an agent (Agoda) Ben checked into the hotel early afternoon yesterday, I rolled up from the airport around 6pm, I suggested Ben talk to reception about staying for the 2 night booking, they suggested it would be better to get out of Manila in case we get stuck, ok it happens. Here is the surprise, an hour later the manager called Ben and apologised for the situation and given that we are regulars there for over 8 years offered and gave an 8,400 peso voucher for use in the next 12 months, very kind of him. I had already kissed the money goodbye.
Good luck sorting out your travel arrangements Joe, I certainly wish you luck and good fortune.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Manitoba said:


> How tight is the lock down?
> 
> Is it impossible to leave by road or will a couple of those blue coloured wallet sized universal passes get you through any checkpoints?
> 
> ...


So you’re basically looking to violate the quarantine rules? Did I read that right?


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Yeah, I have about a months worth of supplies as well. Hopefully, things don’t get too ugly.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Glad that you made it back Steve. Stay safe!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks Tim, good to be back home and so far safe. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I mentioned this, the free passes to Ben and he looked at me, said what with Duterte as the boss? Forget it! That's why we left last night, Ben spent over 12 hours behind the wheel to get us out of there. Good luck Rick and if you can find alternatives please share.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Tim_L said:


> So you’re basically looking to violate the quarantine rules? Did I read that right?


You did not read that right.

I am not even in Manila but on Cebu Island.

I was asking out of simple curiosity and do not appreciate your accusations.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Yeah, I saw that after reading another of your posts about being in Moalbol.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Rick and Tim, I think both are valid points, I too am guilty of asking the question/s to Ben looking for alternatives in our present situation. Curiosity? The ever enquiring mind? Then I to am guilty but chose to go with the expected norms given a presidential decree and it appears by most Filipinos respected and adhered to,,,,,,,, so far. I am simply happy that we made it home and will tough out what comes and hope to flit back to Oz in mid August if all settles down by then, only time will tell.

Off topic, how are your travels going Rick, sounds like you have been getting around. Take care mate, take care all.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I hope I don't have to resort to hunkering down for any length of time. I cannot find anything I can eat in a can over here. The corned beef and gross lunch meats, squid, sardines is not edible to me. In the US I could get canned roast beef chunked chicken or baked beans. The canned corned beef in the US was edible but not the stuff here. Nothing like that where I am.

I guess my freezer supply will have to last.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Zep said:


> I hope I don't have to resort to hunkering down for any length of time. I cannot find anything I can eat in a can over here. The corned beef and gross lunch meats, squid, sardines is not edible to me. In the US I could get canned roast beef chunked chicken or baked beans. The canned corned beef in the US was edible but not the stuff here. Nothing like that where I am.
> 
> I guess my freezer supply will have to last.:fingerscrossed:


Pick up what ever you can Zep over the next few weeks, frozen stuff is good as long as you can back it up is good, looking at maybe getting a generator sooner rather than later to keep stuff frozen for some time if the fit hits the shan. Tinned tomatoes, corn, mushrooms etc. pasta, rice, bread and of course your favourite beverage and don't forget plenty of water. The sky hasn't fallen yet so only buy what you will eat. as said in another post the local goats could be tasty but I'm sure they won't be around when we need them.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Pretty much the whole country is going into lockdown. Foreigners are not allowed entry here unless having permanent residency. If you do get in, there are restrictions in place for moving around the country. Davao is now under domestic quarantine, ie we are all supposed to stay at home unless, travelling to work, visiting hospital, shopping for food.
I had a British client here on holiday, booked with me for a fishing charter for today. Friday he informed me that his hotel had told him to leave that day for Manila in order to get a flight back to UK, as from the 15th he wouldn't be able to fly to Manila.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Well Dave perhaps all countries need to restrict foreign travel as well as limiting internal travel. What I don't understand is someone with TB can roam around the world if undiagnosed.

https://www.who.int/news-room/fact-sheets/detail/tuberculosis

Regardless this is the current now and we all have to deal with it in the best ways we can and as our species tend to do is come out the other end and lick our wounds whether health or financial and continue to prosper.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> I hope I don't have to resort to hunkering down for any length of time. I cannot find anything I can eat in a can over here. The corned beef and gross lunch meats, squid, sardines is not edible to me. In the US I could get canned roast beef chunked chicken or baked beans. The canned corned beef in the US was edible but not the stuff here. Nothing like that where I am.
> 
> I guess my freezer supply will have to last.:fingerscrossed:


Monterey Meats sell a frozen corned beef that's pretty good in small oblong packages for under 50 pesos I use it to make corned beef hash, Seniorita Pork & Beans at around 27 pesos a can is pretty good, some of the canned hams are really tasty also imported and sold in most larger grocery chains under 250 pesos.

The larger cans of corned beef and Tuna fish aren't bad you sure get a lot for money as compared to the smaller cans all full of water.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Zep said:


> I hope I don't have to resort to hunkering down for any length of time. ....
> 
> I guess my freezer supply will have to last.:fingerscrossed:


I am not much of a cook, especially in a poorly equipped small kitchen only cooking for one.

I tend to eat a lot of pasta, usually macaroni and I'll boil a kg bag at a time. You can put it in the fridge and then simply heat it up in some boiling water. 

I then make large batches of sauce, usually cut up chicken in some marinade or another, tomato sauce, onions, peppers etc, whatever you have. The sauce can be stored in plastic containers and only heat up as much as you need for a meal. The kilo of pasta and the pot of sauce is usually good for 5 meals.

Once made I can be eating pasta with my sauce in about 5 minutes, just put the pasta in a bowl, ad boiling water and let it heat while heating the sauce in a pan. When sauce hot enough strain the pasta and add sauce.


Instant meal with few dishes.

The advantage is that the simple carbohydrates in the pasta become much less digestible and fattening by cooking then cooling. Low in simple carbs, high in complex carbs from the tomato and onions and peppers plus protein from the chicken.

I have several packages of lentils, they are easy to make and can be cooled and reheated, add some spices, perhaps fried onion and some juice from a calamansi and they are pretty tasty. Good source of protein as well. 

Eggs will keep well, once hard boiled they are good in the fridge for a couple of weeks at least. Not enough to last a full quarantine but if you risk a quick trip to the nearest sari sari store you can get more easily.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> ,,,,, as said in another post the local goats could be tasty but I'm sure they won't be around when we need them.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I hate goat meat. Tough and stringy.

Nasty stuff.

I'll eat a MRE before a plate of goat meat.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

hogrider said:


> Pretty much the whole country is going into lockdown. ....


Pretty much the whole world is. In Manitoba, Canada the universities have canceled classes to the end of the term, the public schools are closing for 3 weeks starting next week. There are a total of zero confirmed cases in the province.

Lots of pro sports are playing in empty stadiums and arenas or have canceled the remainder of the season.

I am no medical scientist but cannot help but to ask how much of this is science driven and how much is politically driven, just the politicians making a lot of noise so that they can say they are doing something. 

I am not saying all politicians are idiots but it may just be all sound and furry signifying nothing.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Ventured out today and went to Makati from BGC. 
It's a bit post apocalyptical out there.
This photo is at Ayala on EDSA at 15:20. Hardly any traffic at all, where it would normally be thick with traffic.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice photo Tiz... I got hungry for hot dogs yesterday and didn't want to venture to the mall and large chained grocery store to get either the Angus Beef or German hot dogs so not much available in our municipality I got a package of red colored hot dogs and some fell apart while frying sure wish I had made the trip and so today I'm going to make that run before this blows up even worse, going for the Swift Bacon/Angus Beef/German hot dog run, I can't find any decent sausage other than McDonald's Sausage Muffin so I'm done with these local sugar sausages, sure hurts the breakfast menu.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Good pic Tiz, a very rare photo opportunity that one.
Sorry about the hotdogs Mark, tough times.

As you know I made it back here. Went through customs and immi at about 5 pm, hotel quickly then home at 230 am. 
At 5 pm Capitan Renee called Ben and asked now that I am back can we please self quarantine for 2 weeks, yes that's what we are doing Capitan, thanks for the call.
So less than 24 hours and immi had notified our local municipal hall who contacted our Barangay head to monitor me/us. Pretty efficient system, it appears our current health situation is being taken very seriously by this government, well done.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Cebu is now doing 14 day mandatory quarantines for all inbound passengers to Mactan Intl. 

CEBU CITY, Philippines — The Cebu provincial government’s 14-day mandatory quarantine now excuses no one.

Starting Tuesday, March 17, 2020, all passengers arriving at the Mactan Cebu International Airport via any international flight shall be required to undergo quarantine as a measure against the spread of the Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19).

Governor Gwendolyn Garcia announced this development through an executive order that she issued late Sunday evening, March 15.

“There continues to be a clear and present danger presented by the COVID-19 that warrants an immediate need for the implementation of stricter measures to prevent its entry into Cebu while establishing protocols for the quarantine of all persons coming from any foreign country,” Garcia said in her Executive Order no. 5-J.



Based on Garcia’s EO, Filipinos arriving from foreign countries shall be placed under home quarantine while foreigners shall undergo mandatory quarantine at designated quarantine facilities “at their own expense

Read more: https://cebudailynews.inquirer.net/...-protocols-to-all-intl-arrivals#ixzz6GoFwNBTo


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I just got back from the Mall grocery store, got a large quantity of the quality hot dogs, bacon, ham and what was left of the Barako coffee, then did a little panic shopping on hamburger, whole bunch of the ready to go cups of Nissan soup and other items, there were no buses or Jeepney's on the roads so I had to hire a trike driver. It's my grandsons 9th birthday tomorrow so I purchased the large chocolate cake from Red Ribbon, not to many people in the mall today.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep, Ben did another supermarket/town run earlier for more stock, generator next in line,,,,,,, funny this all seems reminiscent of movies I have watched over the years. Panic no, caution yes. BTW Ben even scored a couple of kilos of rib eye fillet to change the diet. Fridge and freezer almost full.

I think about renewing my visa in a few weeks and wonder if any government departments will be open, a fine? Doubt it given the circumstances. When we run out of stock here we will probably go to meet our maker as the goats have not been seen for 2 to 3 weeks. Our fishing rods are in transit (Blakbayan boxes) and will probably be held until this blows over.
In the mean time we will continue to clear the prickle bushes on the tax declared lot so we can admire the waves easier.
Take care all.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*PBI Is Open*



bigpearl said:


> Yep, Ben did another supermarket/town run earlier for more stock, generator next in line,,,,,,, funny this all seems reminiscent of movies I have watched over the years. Panic no, caution yes. BTW Ben even scored a couple of kilos of rib eye fillet to change the diet. Fridge and freezer almost full.
> 
> I think about renewing my visa in a few weeks and wonder if any government departments will be open, a fine? Doubt it given the circumstances. When we run out of stock here we will probably go to meet our maker as the goats have not been seen for 2 to 3 weeks. Our fishing rods are in transit (Blakbayan boxes) and will probably be held until this blows over.
> In the mean time we will continue to clear the prickle bushes on the tax declared lot so we can admire the waves easier.
> ...


Here's the official Facebook link to the PBI and off to the right under "about" you'll be able to determine the hours of operation and if they're open or closed for business, I think you'll end up with a much closer Satellite Office. https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration/


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Found some information on the symptoms as explained by a Nurse who contracted Covid 19:

A Colorado nurse says her bout of coronavirus started with the “sniffles” — but soon involved nightmarish symptoms that were “nothing” like what she expected, according to a report.

Lisa Merck of Crested Butte said she tested positive for the virus after a vacation to Hawaii, where she attended a medical conference, news station KDVR reported.

“We went to a medical conference over there and on the day we were going to leave, I had little sniffles. That’s it,” Merck said.


On the plane ride, Merck began to experience aches on the left side of her body, and then her health worsened once she got home, the outlet reported.

“We got back and my muscles ached, my bones ached and my joints ached really bad,” Merck said. “It felt like someone was stabbing me with an ice pick and I was like, ‘I wonder if I have the flu.'”

Her health eventually deteriorated to the point where she headed to the emergency room.

“I felt really short of breath, I felt very fatigued,” she told the outlet. “Finally, on Sunday night, I told my husband, ‘I need you take me to the ER. I don’t feel well — whenever I stand, I feel like I’m going to faint.’”

She was ultimately tested for the virus and the results came back positive last week.

She told the outlet she has lost five pounds due to nausea, and has suffered muscle aches.

Though she’s in the medical field, Merck said she never anticipated the serious symptoms that she experienced throughout the ordeal.

“It’s nothing like I expected,” Merck told KDVR.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

CNN Philippines my only TV English speaking channel broadcast tonight that my region "Luzon" now is in quarantine so good thing I got today out purchased what I needed.

Next I'm going to get a couple of blister packs of Paracetamol just in case that ends up a shortage.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Day after Luzon is declared lock-down we have panic buying at our grocery store, no jeepney or buses running and also panic buying at the pharmacies and some chained pharmacies like The Generic Pharmacy chain is not open.

So just a little heads up when your area eventually will go into quarantine... think about the medications you'll need for high temperatures and medication to get rid of mucous also pain medications. I purchased the Paracetamol for pain and high temp the Guaifenesin capsules for mucous and the white flowers concoction for keeping the air ways open.

And don't forget the grocery stores don't seem to have enough cashiers so the waiting lines are an hour to get in to the store because they don't want too much crowding and an hour to get out lol... three cashiers "major chained grocery store" and lines all the way through the isles, the pharmacies ... well good luck in finding out what a line is, if you need medications get them now.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Went out yesterday and bought 2 months of my meds, should last until we head back to the UK, assuming we can get out by then. We also bought a chest freezer. Wife has just gone to see if she can get into the supermarket to fill it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Well if you are in Leon you are not going to Florida and unless you are a filipino citizen in Florida you are not going to Leon. So nothing to worry about.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

*Laguna on lockdown !*

Went out today to nuvali with intention of going to Caviite before we reached Lumil we were stopped 
And told to turn around by armed police !all restuarants closed
inc Jollibee,McDs only drive thrus opened.
Got back to Los Banos and told we need to get a travel sticker for each home !
And the Mayor is deciding how far we are allowed to travel !
Wil, see what happrns tomorrow


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Another person sharing their Covid-19 symptoms:

First day person exhibited symptoms began with a "sore throat, fatigue and headache," which progressed to a "mild fever" of 100.3 on day two. Her fever was accompanied by "horrible body aches, shortness of breath, major fatigue" and "no appetite" as well as a "deep, dry cough."

On day three, no fever and "minor" aches while lungs got "much worse," 
and a continued shortness of breath, fatigue and no appetite as well.

The lungs continued to remain heavy and short of breath on day four, despite symptoms seemingly becoming "more mild,". Person also said they also lost the sense of smell and taste.

Days five, six and seven consisted of "more or less the same" symptoms.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> Another person sharing their Covid-19 symptoms:
> 
> First day person exhibited symptoms began with a "sore throat, fatigue and headache," which progressed to a "mild fever" of 100.3 on day two. Her fever was accompanied by "horrible body aches, shortness of breath, major fatigue" and "no appetite" as well as a "deep, dry cough."
> 
> ...


I have also heard that some of the cases in Kirkland Washington went from no symptoms to death in a few hours. Granted these were at a nursing home so the heath of the individuals might have not been good to start.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Found an interesting video on how to get rid of the Corna virus, Covid-19 with a hot air blower, has some interesting points and procedures. I make no claims and I'm not a doctor but interesting because so far nobody is giving much help on how to treat or get rid of it other than avoidance.

https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=k3nXQ_1584410229


----------



## GirlDownunder (Mar 28, 2015)

https://7news.com.au/lifestyle/heal...way-as-participants-given-first-dose-c-748429

Hang in there, folks! Isolate, wash hands, cover sneezes and coughs (I always do so into my own shirt/top), and MOST important-- keep your hands OFF of your face!!! xx


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

That right wing talk show guy, forget his name, is selling a toothpaste that will kill the virus.

I also have gotten two messages, exact same wording that says boiling garlic in water then drinking the water and eating the garlic will prevent it. ( Not too sure that this will just not cause an adequate social distance being kept so there might be something to it.)

I have sen several different things but if you actually believe anything other than what the guys with lots of letters after their names who actually know what they are talking about which is simply disease prevention techniques like washing hands, avoid touching face, maintain social distance then I have some ocean front land in Florida you might also be interested it. Or perhaps a bridge in Brooklyn? 

Guaranteed best prices for anyone interested.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Bayog Los Banos now on lockdown people weds afternoon told to go indoors ! told only 1 person per household allowed out to get food, medicines etc.curfew 
From 8pm until 5am , loudspeaker Barangay patrols up and down the roads. 
Very quiet now, no singing etc, still get dogs roaming around and several trikes and motorbikes still bombing up and down the road quietest night since monday will have to wait snd see what Thursday brings . 
As i finish writing this its 01.47 and the road is very quiet not a soul in site. Stay healthy everyone !


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> That right wing talk show guy, forget his name, is selling a toothpaste that will kill the virus.
> 
> I also have gotten two messages, exact same wording that says boiling garlic in water then drinking the water and eating the garlic will prevent it. ( Not too sure that this will just not cause an adequate social distance being kept so there might be something to it.)
> 
> ...


Alex Jones ordered to stop selling fake coronavirus cures

https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/13/...x-jones-infowars-coronavirus-cures-prevention

Maybe it's better to not stop him selling the tooth paste and just let Darwinism do its thing.
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Tiz said:


> Alex Jones ordered to stop selling fake coronavirus cures
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/13/...x-jones-infowars-coronavirus-cures-prevention
> 
> ...


Evolution fails when stupidity stops being fatal.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Found an interesting video on how to get rid of the Corna virus, Covid-19 with a hot air blower, has some interesting points and procedures. I make no claims and I'm not a doctor but interesting because so far nobody is giving much help on how to treat or get rid of it other than avoidance.
> 
> https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=k3nXQ_1584410229


I thought it was the secondary pneumonia in the lungs that killed, not the covid-19 in the sinuses.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Originally Posted by M.C.A. View Post
Found an interesting video on how to get rid of the Corna virus, Covid-19 with a hot air blower, has some interesting points and procedures. I make no claims and I'm not a doctor but interesting because so far nobody is giving much help on how to treat or get rid of it other than avoidance.

https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=k3nXQ_1584410229
I thought it was the secondary pneumonia in the lungs that killed, not the covid-19 in the sinuses.

Not sure Gary, perhaps that's true. Like Mark said I am not a doctor but the link Mark posted got me thinking.
I remember as kids if there were signs of a sniffle or the likes Mum would boil the kettle, place half a teaspoon of Vicks vapour rub in a large bowl, fill the bowl with boiling water and stir well (no this is not a cake recipe). I had a towel placed over my head and the bowl and told to breath the steam through my nose and exhale from my mouth, not a pleasant experience as a kid but seemed to work for us. I always thought it was the Vicks that was the cure but perhaps it was simply the hot steam?

Perhaps as in the link supplied these methods could be a good preventative measure if you feel there could have been some form of exposure? Not sure.
We are in home detention for another 9 or 10 days and honestly feel it's a good thing not only for our exposure to others but also us being isolated from any infectious potentials.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Something interesting noted so far on blood types: *People with blood type "A" might be more vulnerable.*

People with blood type A might be more vulnerable to the coronavirus, while those with type O blood could be more resistant, according to a new preliminary study from China.

Researchers studying COVID-19 in its outbreak epicenter, Wuhan, and the city of Shenzhen found the proportion of Type-A patients both infected and killed by the disease to be “significantly” higher than those with the same blood type in the general public.

Type O patients, meanwhile, made up a smaller proportion of both those infected and killed by the virus.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Ben went out 2 days ago to grab some things, was stopped at our local road block. The Capitan was there and told Ben that he should have called him to get permission to leave the property,,,,,, OK sorry Capitan Rene, I wasn't aware. Today he called the Capitan and said he needed to go out to purchase many things, he was told this was his last time out for another 9 days so get what you need and stay in your house after that..........wow.

So far, if one looks at the figures the Philippines has got off lightly compared even to Australia when one looks looks at infections to populations 1 in 1,000,000.
Let's hope what is happening here with shut downs works. OMO

Cheer, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

*Mandatory Home Quarantine - La Union*

https://www.facebook.com/LGUlaunion/photos/pcb.3120229244662319/3120225181329392/?type=3&theater

La Union has implemented "MANDATORY" home quarantine. Brgy officials in our area came to the house, said they would issue 1 pass per household who must carry the pass and an official ID. No pass/ID no entry to wet markets/town etc. Pass has a reflective halogen so it cannot be preproduced to add a name. No mask, no movement. PNP check points everywhere.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

This is getting implemented in our area also today and we are just south of Los Banos Laguna and probably every where on Luzon now.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

This has been Luzon wide since the 17th. It is supposed to end April 12th.

I have a feeling it could last much longer.

My life has not changed at all. I just hung out in my house and yard until the once every two week trip to the market. lol


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

When Ben went out yesterday (with a pass) he had to go to Banks Poro to get some termite poison. about 12 kilometres, said he went through 6 or 7 road blocks, every Barangay he said, every one was stopped and checked at every checkpoint and fortunately not much traffic without public transport.

On his way home he said he followed a yellow cab (from the airport in Manila) heading north, they must have had the correct paperwork as they were cleared at each stop. An expensive trip I'm sure as we are 5 hours north.

Stay safe everyone. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Same here in Bayog,Los Banos, our regular tricycle driver got stopped on his way to our home this morning to take the wife and sister to South Supermarket and was told he could only travel between 4pm-6pm 2 passengers only.
The local barangay patrols are stopping people also, there are still many motorbikes and tricycles up and down the road, even a house being built opposite us has had a delivery of materials this morning !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Some more early warning symptoms*

The study, conducted by Chinese researchers, looked at data from 204 coronavirus patients in China’s Hubei province, the epicenter of the outbreak. Of the 204 patients, 99 of them -- about 48.5 percent -- presented to the hospital with “with one or more digestive symptoms as their chief complaint,” namely diarrhea, vomiting or abdominal pain, per the study.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Latest on the lockdown here in Bayog Los Banos is we are only allowed to be out between 6am to 8am and 4pm to 6pm can only go one way to the stores we use ! 1 person per residence and only 2 passengers per tricycle !


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

We haven't had time restriction yet expatuk but I'm sure it will come given limited resources within the local Barangays.
I have noticed though that the spread of Covid-19 has remained stable for the last week or so here while in Oz has jumped from 22 infections per million to 36 per million in a week, over 50% increase and given my family and friends nonchalant attitude will get worse, same thing that happened in Italy/Spain/many parts of Europe. The bell was ringing. My nephew (36) has taken ill, wife and 3 children isolated for 2 weeks, the Covid-19 test will take 4 days for a result, overloaded? My sister said it's fine it's probably just the flu,,,,,,,, at the end of summer i asked? Yes he will be fine she said and told me she waved and blew kisses to her grand children with a window separating them. While yes he will most likely be fine, young, never smoked and very healthy at least my sister (60) followed protocols and simply dropped supplies and left, no contact. I wish them well.
Regardless stay safe no matter where you are.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*What about Banking*



expatuk2016 said:


> Latest on the lockdown here in Bayog Los Banos is we are only allowed to be out between 6am to 8am and 4pm to 6pm can only go one way to the stores we use ! 1 person per residence and only 2 passengers per tricycle !


What about banking? Banks don't open till 9 am and they have new closing hours of 3 pm. Eventually we'll all need to use the bank and I'll need to deposit my check on the 1st of April.

We don't have these hour limits in our area other than a curfew at 8 pm, we are just south of you where we live and if you think about it... wouldn't this cause crowding? :confused2:


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Ben called our Capitan today to get a pass, He was told very bluntly "I told you to get what you need the other day and also said this is your last time out, remember?"
Sorry Capitan but I just received the Cignal bill and it needs to be paid. I will have someone, perhaps myself collect the bill and payment and process that for you, you are not going anywhere Ben.
Thank you Capitan Rene.

I have been back and isolated apart from Ben for 6 days, no symptoms but I think because Ben has been out twice now Capitan wants us isolated until Sunday week. All good and even better to see they are enforcing the new rules.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Promising medication combination that seems to be working, testing is now in progress but already implemented:

https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/19/f...ibiotic-combo-could-reduce-covid-19-duration/


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Let's hope they do more studies and this becomes a positive situation Mark.
Given the current exponential rise in cases worldwide any and all potential remedies need to be evaluated, even hair dryers or saunas.
For me? Given the circumstances I will continue to self isolate for as long as it takes, months probably. Ben will shop perhaps once a week with PPE and alcohol sanitiser. Ben has also set up a spritzer with 50% distilled water and 50 alcohol to disinfect himself before he comes into the house (his suggestion and research) after shopping, shower also before he comes near me. Hard and difficult times we face and getting worse.
Stay cautious and safe to everyone.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Food panic*



bigpearl said:


> Let's hope they do more studies and this becomes a positive situation Mark.
> Given the current exponential rise in cases worldwide any and all potential remedies need to be evaluated, even hair dryers or saunas.
> For me? Given the circumstances I will continue to self isolate for as long as it takes, months probably. Ben will shop perhaps once a week with PPE and alcohol sanitiser. Ben has also set up a spritzer with 50% distilled water and 50 alcohol to disinfect himself before he comes into the house (his suggestion and research) after shopping, shower also before he comes near me. Hard and difficult times we face and getting worse.
> Stay cautious and safe to everyone.
> ...


I just had an In-law come by (we gave the in-laws gabi {taro root} and now this morning the in-law came by with a man we don't recognize to buy for a very low price up all our remaining taro root but we said no because... well we need as a reserve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Excellent call Mark, self preservation. Like us here I told Ben a month ago when he was stocking up under no circumstances tell anyone what you are doing, not even your mother. Same with bulk cash withdrawals, say nothing.
We have 3 x 20 litre blue refill water bottles,I asked Ben to buy 2 more, what for he asked? Please do as I ask, so now 100 litres of drinking water,,,,,,, When Ben went out 5 days ago he couldn't get one of the containers refilled as most of the refilling stations in our area have closed because they can't operate until they get clearance from the testing laboratories. Now he appreciates the extra 2 containers.
Perhaps the labs have closed as we submitted water from our deep well for broad testing 3 weeks ago and were advised that Coliform and Ecoli results would be emailed in one week and the others would take a month.To date some 3 weeks later we have no results from that lab, zilch. Funny, in Australia I submit these same tests to our lab in Tweed Heads NSW and the results for all tests are emailed to me in less than 48 hours.
To date we have had no requests from family for any form of help thankfully.
Sorry to wander off track.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LOL expatuk, Agree, in Oz they say the tap water is better because it is chlorinated and has fluoride and probably a plethora of other additives. I know when I work down south my apartment has running water and every time I flush the toilet or run a tap I get a hit of chlorine. Even on the farm (home) we are on tank water and I won't drink it. Green tree frogs, birds and probably mice are doing their business on the roof and in the gutters, like here we buy our drinking water in OZ and I must say it is almost 20 times cheaper here.

As for a well? I have posted plenty on this over the years, installation costs, water quality, secure available water and the ability to pay for the extra electricity (running a pump) etc. (We did this for Bens parents about 6 years ago)
Here we have a deep well that copes with watering the garden and household usage but the water is so hard, the well is only about 100 metres from the high tide mark and the locals tell me all deep wells in the area are fed from the underground run offs from the hills behind us (inland) making its way to the ocean and yes that is logical. Regardless once, if ever we get our results back from the laboratory I am sure I will be installing a water softener and more than likely filtration and UV sterilisation as well for the house, not cheap and a decision that we will make down the track. 
Ask around expatuk, the success of deep wells in your area as that's your first port of call, good luck as the installation and commissioning is not that expensive. From memory was under AU $500.00 for the well, pump, pipe and fittings (Bens Dad installed the plumbing to 5 points).

Sorry to go off track yet again but perhaps relevant for those looking to be more independent given what has recently happened with our water refilling stations.
As a side note Ben called the Laboratory a couple of hours ago and yes the first lot of tests are complete but they can't sign off on them as the senior technician and most staff are quarantined and not working, good to see the Filipino system is working all around with no favouritism.

Stay safe and vigilant.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Those of you living in Cebu get ready for a lock down . https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/new...r-lockdown-to-contain-covid-19/story/?just_in


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

WOW! There are lock downs all over the globe. this is one crisis that will go down in the history books. I don't know how they are going to control this virus unless they get drugs or vaccines to use against it. All they are doing now is to try slowing the spread of it. the doctors said it will come back if we get the virus under control. so we really need a vaccine or a drug to take to make a person immune to it.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's some valuable information for those of use living in Laguna on the Lock down.

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/new...-total-lockdown-due-to-covid-19-threat/story/


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Found an interesting chart on facial hair and the Corona Virus.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

C19 has upset so many of our lives. 

The pain of not being able to fly to see my GF is real and I try to distract myself every day. Since 2015 Ive flown to her at twice a year and had so much fun, now I can only hope that I can even see her within 2020. I'll take Nov or Dec as a bonus even. 

Will just have to wait till C19 peaks and begins a decline. This will result in air routes slowly re-opening and countries like the Ph lifting the foreigner ban.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Hang in there Katana. This too shall pass.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Tim_L said:


> Hang in there Katana. This too shall pass.


Thank you! I cant whine too much , we have access to technology that helps a lot like video chat etc. Stuff that was science fiction to me when I was small.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Article on Corona Virus being airborne. https://www.foxnews.com/health/coronavirus-could-be-airborne-study-suggests


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

FDA just approved (Emergency approval) the drug combination Corona Virus Drug Combo that works: *Hydroxychloroquine* (Malaria pills) and *Azithromycin* (Zithromax) Combination Azithromycin is used to treat certain bacterial infections, such as bronchitis; pneumonia; sexually transmitted diseases (STD); and infections of the ears, lungs, sinuses, skin, throat, and reproductive organs

Short cuts to drug information https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/19/f...ibiotic-combo-could-reduce-covid-19-duration/

I was watching the news live this morning and got this information.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My son he translates the nightly news and he said that this quarantine could be extended so I guess I'd better make that trip to the next city if they'll let me and deposit my check because I also heard earlier today that the food reserves can last up to 3 months so possible two more months... who knows.

The World Health Orgainization (WHO) expert warns countries easing coronavirus bans to not let guard down


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> FDA just approved (Emergency approval) the drug combination Corona Virus Drug Combo that works: *Hydroxychloroquine* (Malaria pills) and *Azithromycin* (Zithromax) Combination Azithromycin is used to treat certain bacterial infections, such as bronchitis; pneumonia; sexually transmitted diseases (STD); and infections of the ears, lungs, sinuses, skin, throat, and reproductive organs
> 
> Short cuts to drug information https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/19/f...ibiotic-combo-could-reduce-covid-19-duration/
> 
> I was watching the news live this morning and got this information.


That study was based on a very small sample size, while the effect was promising, a larger study is needed to fully access the usefulness of this drug.

Already one death has occurred because some idiot tool fish aquarium chloroquine, that was old and had been left lying around.

As I have always said, evolution fails once stupidity stops being fatal.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> My son he translates the nightly news and he said that this quarantine could be extended so I guess I'd better make that trip to the next city if they'll let me and deposit my check because I also heard earlier today that the food reserves can last up to 3 months so possible two more months... who knows.
> 
> The World Health Orgainization (WHO) expert warns countries easing coronavirus bans to not let guard down


The lock down in Wuhan China was stricter than here and lasted 11 weeks. Now they are showing new cases and tracing these to returning citizens bring the virus back to the area.

Sooner or later they will have to relax the rules if only for logistical reasons. Restock food supplies, harvesting crops etc all need to be done at some time. 

My expectation is only limited travel allowed inter city and inter island in June, but that is just a guess.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> The lock down in Wuhan China was stricter than here and lasted 11 weeks. Now they are showing new cases and tracing these to returning citizens bring the virus back to the area.
> 
> Sooner or later they will have to relax the rules if only for logistical reasons. Restock food supplies, harvesting crops etc all need to be done at some time.
> 
> My expectation is only limited travel allowed inter city and inter island in June, but that is just a guess.


For sure... I was stopped on the highway and turned around today, I spent two hours at the municipality got the mayors signature and went through the municipality check point but the Army or PNP stopped us on the highway between cities, I wasn't allowed to use my bank or travel inside Sta Cruz Laguna and was told to use banks along the highways, our municipality doesn't have an international bank, I really need to deposit my check because the waiting time can be as long as 45 days before I can withdraw funds form my bank, I don't like using the card because if it gets damaged or stuck in the machine I'm really in trouble then. 

So for now I'll keep using the card and deal with it, we have a pharmacy that takes the ATM card with an ATM card reader like in the grocery stores and charges 20 pesos for a fee, hopefully they're still doing this.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

For those living on Luzon https://www.cnnphilippines.com/news...30-day-extension-Luzon-lockdown-covid-19.html


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Another noticed symptom of the Corona Virus is a slighter form of pink eye, heard this on the news tonight.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Have attached 2 pics not sure if they will work , showing times the local stores in Los Banos are open and the queuing times ! And the days allowed out to the local market etc


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey guys---We just received a report that there are also other symptoms that are now showing up. 

1. a guy in Boca Raton, fl that has brain ailment now. He couldn't tell the hospital his name. He forgot.
2. a lady that was 28 years old had so much fatigue that she couldn't get to the bathroom and had no other symptoms but being fatigue 

these are new symptoms.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Article today, and it makes sense to me... That the Covid-19 virus could be spread just by breathing or talking.
https://www.manilatimes.net/2020/04...virus-may-spread-via-normal-breathing/709793/


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> FDA just approved (Emergency approval) the drug combination Corona Virus Drug Combo that works: *Hydroxychloroquine* (Malaria pills) and *Azithromycin* (Zithromax) Combination Azithromycin is used to treat certain bacterial infections, such as bronchitis; pneumonia; sexually transmitted diseases (STD); and infections of the ears, lungs, sinuses, skin, throat, and reproductive organs
> 
> Short cuts to drug information https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/19/f...ibiotic-combo-could-reduce-covid-19-duration/
> 
> I was watching the news live this morning and got this information.


Ok guys, I've been reading this thread and keeping up with it and first of all I hope that all of you are doing ok and staying safe but I wouldn't read too much into this so called miracle combo that works. While it is true that these drugs are being tested on CV19 patients they are not for everyone and the trials that have been going on in France, although they are seeing fairly positive results, they are being tested under very strict supervisory methods on patients with the severest of symptoms in hospitals with only doctors being able to prescribe these drugs from the pharmacies located in the hospital and under instructions from consultants. It is not a miracle cure.

https://time.com/5808894/hydroxychloroquine-coronavirus/

https://www.connexionfrance.com/Fre...otential-Covid-19-Plaquenil-anti-malaria-drug

These drugs (Plaquenil) are used for people that have Lupus, Rheumatoid Arthritis and a couple of other debilitating diseases and now The Orange ****gibbon in the WH has declared that it's a miracle cure the people that do have to use them to control their symptoms are finding them difficult to get.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Found another article on clogged lungs. 

POTENTIALLY LIFESAVING ADVICE
from your local Dr’s of Physical Therapy...
Shared from Wimberley Coronavirus Support
“If you end up with pulmonary symptoms of corona virus pneumonia... there can be lethal damage from effusion (mucous filling lungs) or cytokine storm (body over-reacts with more effusion.

This kills people... ESPECIALLY when the number of patients is greater than the number of ICU beds or ventilators. You will be left to drown in your mucous. That mucous can also be infected by other germs during your struggle. That is happening in Italy where there are 5x more patients than they have hospital beds. And the USA has far FEWER beds per population than does Italy.

Many years ago, physical therapists have successfully treated this with POSTURAL DRAINAGE... where the patient is tipped over a wedge to tilt the lungs and bronchial tubes upside down... to allow the mucous to flow out, where it can be coughed out.

Google it. It is EASY to do for yourself and family members.
Simply get in position and let it flow, helping it along with breathing techniques that emphasize full, prolonged exhale, while puffing your cheeks and you blow out long and steady.

Start as soon as you feel lungs getting filled. Don’t wait until you are too sick to bother. 3-5 minutes several times per day.

I did this inside a nursing home in VT during the 1976 flu epidemic for resident patients. We did not lose anyone, while other nursing homes lost dozens. It is an old PT technique that has faded away since we have ventilators and related machines. BUT this time, we will NOT have nearly enough ventilators, not the ICU beds where they are provided.

One easy way to get into position is to lie over an EXERCISE BALL.”


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tigerlillie said:


> Ok guys, I've been reading this thread and keeping up with it and first of all I hope that all of you are doing ok and staying safe but I wouldn't read too much into this so called miracle combo that works. While it is true that these drugs are being tested on CV19 patients they are not for everyone and the trials that have been going on in France, although they are seeing fairly positive results, they are being tested under very strict supervisory methods on patients with the severest of symptoms in hospitals with only doctors being able to prescribe these drugs from the pharmacies located in the hospital and under instructions from consultants. It is not a miracle cure.
> 
> https://time.com/5808894/hydroxychloroquine-coronavirus/
> 
> ...


Debilitating diseases vs Death?  Currently the only way to tackle this is with the two drug combination, blood plasma from those that have recovered and the ventilators, I'm not a doctor and will never claim to be one but many of these people could have reduced their timeline for recovery if they had been prescribed the two drug combination immediately, many have died because of waiting for a Covid-19 testing kit What? This is the works of Governor Cuomo in NY city, he won't allow the two drug combination dispensed until Doctors show that the patient has the Corona virus... WOW talk about a real bonafide knuckle head and the damage is already done to the lungs and what about the carelessness by city leaders in NY City calling Trump a xenophobe and a racist for recommending not to have a Chinese Parade, practice social distancing and what about the citizens of NY who wouldn't listen to quarantine measures and many linked to a large party and gathering... sometimes you just do it to yourself.

I don't see how you can attack President Donald J. Trump as if this was his fault? :confused2: He's stepping up to the plate just like he had to do for those suffering in a stage 4 medical condition and as a last resort needed to try anything because nothing else was working so Trump created the "The Right to Try Act" and it appears Israel is sending and has sent millions of Hydroxychloroquine/Plaquenil to the US https://www.timesofisrael.com/teva-...alaria-pills-with-potential-to-help-covid-19/


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Debilitating diseases vs Death?  Currently the only way to tackle this is with the two drug combination, blood plasma from those that have recovered and the ventilators, I'm not a doctor and will never claim to be one but many of these people could have reduced their timeline for recovery if they had been prescribed the two drug combination immediately, many have died because of waiting for a Covid-19 testing kit What? This is the works of Governor Cuomo in NY city, he won't allow the two drug combination dispensed until Doctors show that the patient has the Corona virus... WOW talk about a real bonafide knuckle head and the damage is already done to the lungs and what about the carelessness by city leaders in NY City calling Trump a xenophobe and a racist for recommending not to have a Chinese Parade, practice social distancing and what about the citizens of NY who wouldn't listen to quarantine measures and many linked to a large party and gathering... sometimes you just do it to yourself.
> 
> I don't see how you can attack President Donald J. Trump as if this was his fault? :confused2: He's stepping up to the plate just like he had to do for those suffering in a stage 4 medical condition and as a last resort needed to try anything because nothing else was working so Trump created the "The Right to Try Act" and it appears Israel is sending and has sent millions of Hydroxychloroquine/Plaquenil to the US https://www.timesofisrael.com/teva-...alaria-pills-with-potential-to-help-covid-19/


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

It would seem you think you are a doctor, let's hope you never suffer with any of those diseases I named.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Let us hope none of us get sick or injured in the next few months. Story below.

My sister in law was coughing up blood 2 days ago. 

They call an ambulance but they will not come.

They borrow our van and drive her to two local hospitals (10km away) and they are turned away as neither is accepting new patients, say they are full.

They drive 40km to Tarlac City and try 4 hospitals but none are accepting new patients. They say they are full. 

Finally she gets admitted to the biggest most expensive hospital in town. Only one within 100km that is accepting patients.

How can all these hospitals be full when there are very few Covid19 cases in Tarlac?

Just think if you had a bad accident or heart attack. It would take 4hrs to get to a hospital by the time the other 5 turned you away.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Covid Symptom Comparison*

A chart showing a comparison between Covid and other flu's.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Zep said:


> Let us hope none of us get sick or injured in the next few months. Story below.
> 
> My sister in law was coughing up blood 2 days ago.
> 
> ...


A very sobering message Zep. I will not venture out even if I could, Ben runs the errands, wears a surgical mask, well keeps his distance from people/vendors and has an alcohol and thorough shower protocol when he gets back home, even the gargle with an alcohol based mouthwash. Food stuffs, cans, packets, bottles etc are cleaned with alcohol and fresh veggies go into the second crisper drawer for 3 days before they are touched for consumption, time will tell but we are doing what we can to protect ourselves and others.

In the intervening time that this Covid-19 virus carries on I dearly hope none of us/all members suffer other ailments that require hospitalisation.

Stay safe all.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I just heard the Quarantine is extended until April 30th.

And then it could be extended again in my opinion.

I may be without TV during this time as I cannot find a way to pay my bill. The town with the Cignal TV store is off limits to us in my town. The Cebuana Bayad center does not recognize my accounts.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Personally? I won't be surprised if it's extended to the end of July or further, sad thoughts but looking at the numbers realistically?
Zep, ask your Barangay officials to do this for you, they offered to do this for Ben when we were in full quarantine.

Ben was turned away from the local Municipal hall yesterday trying to get a pass to go to our bank 5 Barangays away, no sir you can't go there, but that is my bank and I need to go there to withdraw funds,,,,,,,,, another fool pipes up that he can go to the local PNB bank and withdraw funds and it only costs 20 pesos,,,,,,,,,,,, Ben being a little more assertive than many Filipinos asked the dude that sprouted this information to give him 100 pesos as he was withdrawing 50K,,,,,,, the loud mouth walked away. The other other 8 or 9 Municipal officials sitting shoulder to shoulder playing god, (so much for social distancing) told Ben to come back tomorrow with his passbook at 8 am so they could see our accounts were there (proof) and because the banks are only open from 9 till 12 am and he was there at 11:45am................ go figure, he only wants to go to the hole in the wall that is open 24/7. Our closest BDO branch.
Yesterday he took the Mio, today he said he is taking the SUV and is going to park it right up their nostrils,,,,,,,, tells me this is a class divide and admitted to me some years ago that Australia didn't have such Sh1t, ahh even through these tough times the power games and the class struggles continue here.
The fist is tightening and will become worse before this is over.

Zep, talk to your Barangay officials and see if they can/will help. One reason we always ply our local Capitan with drinks and smokes, a cheap solution for a yes if possible. Good luck and I hope you can get your Cignal tv sorted, among other things.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Zep said:


> .....
> 
> How can all these hospitals be full when there are very few Covid19 cases in Tarlac?
> 
> ....


My guess is that they are full of people with cash or really good insurance coverage that do not really need to be hospitalized. 

It will be a financial triage that determines treatment not a medical one here.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Foreigner Gaining Access to Bank Account*



bigpearl said:


> Personally? I won't be surprised if it's extended to the end of July or further, sad thoughts but looking at the numbers realistically?
> Zep, ask your Barangay officials to do this for you, they offered to do this for Ben when we were in full quarantine.
> 
> Ben was turned away from the local Municipal hall yesterday trying to get a pass to go to our bank 5 Barangays away, no sir you can't go there, but that is my bank and I need to go there to withdraw funds,,,,,,,,, another fool pipes up that he can go to the local PNB bank and withdraw funds and it only costs 20 pesos,,,,,,,,,,,, Ben being a little more assertive than many Filipinos asked the dude that sprouted this information to give him 100 pesos as he was withdrawing 50K,,,,,,, the loud mouth walked away. The other other 8 or 9 Municipal officials sitting shoulder to shoulder playing god, (so much for social distancing) told Ben to come back tomorrow with his passbook at 8 am so they could see our accounts were there (proof) and because the banks are only open from 9 till 12 am and he was there at 11:45am................ go figure, he only wants to go to the hole in the wall that is open 24/7. Our closest BDO branch.
> ...


Same with me I can't access my PNB Bank the Army won't allow me and I'm down to 600 pesos, I can use my credit card to buy at our local smaller PureGold Grocery but there's no vegetables so how am I supposed to cough up the cash? My credit card can only use a Bank ATM or ATM located in a mall and then "Offiline" And I have a Dollar account so at this time I deposit my check and then wait 45 days for my funds sometimes they arrive earlier.

I'm going to go back to the Mayor and see what I can do I need access to my dang account not only to deposit but get what little cash I have in there.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> My guess is that they are full of people with cash or really good insurance coverage that do not really need to be hospitalized.
> 
> It will be a financial triage that determines treatment not a medical one here.


Perhaps it is self preservation Rick?
A little like when you look at the figures of Covid-19 critical cases in the Philippines compared to other nations,,,,,,, for 3 weeks the Philippines has had only 1 critical case every day. What are the real numbers all around? Staying home and trying to keep my nose clean, oops.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Same with me I can't access my PNB Bank the Army won't allow me and I'm down to 600 pesos, I can use my credit card to buy at our local smaller PureGold Grocery but there's no vegetables so how am I supposed to cough up the cash? My credit card can only use a Bank ATM or ATM located in a mall and then "Offiline" And I have a Dollar account so at this time I deposit my check and then wait 45 days for my funds sometimes they arrive earlier.
> 
> I'm going to go back to the Mayor and see what I can do I need access to my dang account not only to deposit but get what little cash I have in there.


I am very sorry to hear your predicament Mark, not a good situation to be in at all. One reason I kept telling Ben to draw cash and more cash. Though fora month, even before I got back home questioned this,,,,,,,,, please just do what I ask Ben.

Back to my earlier post,,,,,,,, Ben parked the car on the steps of our local Municipal Hall, walked up to the fools sitting in the foyer and asked for a pass to go to San Fernando,,,,,,, yes sir (yesterday it was no) for your banking sir,,,,,,, yes the same as yesterday. There you go sir, your pass. He wasn't even asked for our passbooks.
There is seriously something wrong with this scenario, motorbike "NO" a flashy car "YES".
I still have a lot to learn but Ben nailed it and they ate humble pie,,,,,,,,, Why?

One should never judge a book by its cover, the richest and poorest must be treated equally because we are all making our way in life the best that we can, sinners or saints,,,,,,.
Some wise words from ages gone? We won't go there.
Mark I hope you sort this problem. Others possibly also.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Mayor Pass*



bigpearl said:


> I am very sorry to hear your predicament Mark, not a good situation to be in at all. One reason I kept telling Ben to draw cash and more cash. Though fora month, even before I got back home questioned this,,,,,,,,, please just do what I ask Ben.
> 
> Back to my earlier post,,,,,,,, Ben parked the car on the steps of our local Municipal Hall, walked up to the fools sitting in the foyer and asked for a pass to go to San Fernando,,,,,,, yes sir (yesterday it was no) for your banking sir,,,,,,, yes the same as yesterday. There you go sir, your pass. He wasn't even asked for our passbooks.
> There is seriously something wrong with this scenario, motorbike "NO" a flashy car "YES".
> ...


I got my pass from the Barangay but half way there on the highway the Army has a check point and they said no and the had us turn around, they told me to use the banks along the highway... so a huge delay in depositing my checks, I have to wait 45 days before I can with draw cash and ? Worst case scenario I'll be asking for a pass to the mall and use the ATM's there.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Zep said:


> I just heard the Quarantine is extended until April 30th.
> 
> And then it could be extended again in my opinion.
> 
> I may be without TV during this time as I cannot find a way to pay my bill. The town with the Cignal TV store is off limits to us in my town. The Cebuana Bayad center does not recognize my accounts.


I pay my Cignal bill online through my BDO bill pay option.

Chuck


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

bidrod said:


> I pay my Cignal bill online through my BDO bill pay option.
> 
> Chuck


My only problem is I am living in a Cash world here in the PI. Only credit card I have is a US one and it won't work for that.

All of the options for paying the Cignal bill involve entering a store to pay which I can't travel to or paying online with some other company as the middle man and they won't take a credit card either.

I am just going to hope they keep it going until the quarantine ends. So far it has not been shut off.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

CASH is out for me. I haven't use cash to pay for 2 months now. I only use my credit cards. Money is the most dirty piece of paper right now. It could carry the virus from someone else.

I sanitize my credit card before using it and then sanitize it after using it. I am getting paranoid. hahha

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> I pay my Cignal bill online through my BDO bill pay option.
> 
> Chuck


I looked into this Chuck and yes we can also pay by direct debit,,,,,,,,,,, only found this out after asking the better half "can I see the bill?" Yes it's there in black and white, better half kept telling me he has to pay in store or 7/11 or whatever, I said to him we can pay online, he argued the toss that the electricity bill and our Cignal bill arrive one day apart and he may as well pay them together albeit different locations,,,,,,, cash of course, perhaps a social thing? Who am I to argue with the boss of the Filipino way?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> CASH is out for me. I haven't use cash to pay for 2 months now. I only use my credit cards. Money is the most dirty piece of paper right now. It could carry the virus from someone else.
> 
> I sanitize my credit card before using it and then sanitize it after using it. I am getting paranoid. hahha
> 
> art


Paranoid? No but you have the luxury of 99% debit/credit card usage where you are, not so here as well as cash is king. Paranoid? Me? Probably, I don't touch the cash or the goods brought home by Ben until they are cleaned, fresh produce sits for 3 days before we handle and cook it, perhaps creating a mutant strain while it sits in the fridge at 3 degrees over that time? Ben after wiping everything clean then proceeds to thoroughly shower, gargle etc etc. His job and I keep well clear,,,,,, life for us now and the foreseeable future.

Stay safe art and chin up.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Zep said:


> My only problem is I am living in a Cash world here in the PI. Only credit card I have is a US one and it won't work for that.
> 
> All of the options for paying the Cignal bill involve entering a store to pay which I can't travel to or paying online with some other company as the middle man and they won't take a credit card either.
> 
> I am just going to hope they keep it going until the quarantine ends. So far it has not been shut off.


If you have a trusted friend who can get to the bill payment place you can wire the cash, use a remittance service or simply borrow until the crisis ends.


I was a Boy Scout both as a youth and as a leader for too many years. The phrase "Be Prepared" simply part of just about everything I do.

Of course 40 plus years as a construction manager, working in some remote and not nice places, also drove home this point.


In a cash economy, it translates into estimating how much cash you need, tripling it and then getting that much in both local plus US currency and considering that the minimum about to have on hand at any time.

I have found that that works well for me. I found out the hard way, how much it costs to refuel and Mi8 helicopter in Khost Afghanistan. I not only got that knowledge, but a receipt and made it home that night. Even was reimbursed for it in my expense account.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

*Several senators favor extending community quarantine after April 30*

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/nation/733970/several-senators-favor-extending-community-quarantine-after-april-30/story/


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

*2nd hand smoke*

Fox News medical contributor Dr. Janette Nesheiwat on if Coronavirus can be spread via second hand cigarette smoke.

Fast forward to 2:50

https://video.foxnews.com/v/6149926134001#sp=show-clips


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Our Municipality is going into a much deeper lock down starting Tuesday the 21st, no grocery no market nothing a one week real lock down. I'm not sure of other area's on Luzon but our area just south of Los Banos has been notified.

I went shopping today and our chained grocery store has the same frozen products they had (not stocked anymore) when I went earlier in the week so I bought frozen items I normally wouldn't buy like larger packages of chicken nuggets, it was 9 am and only one package of cheese bread rolls, no crackers but plenty of Pringles chips this time so I did a little panic buying.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Good luck MCA. Hopefully, they ease it after a week.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Our Municipality is going into a much deeper lock down starting Tuesday the 21st, no grocery no market nothing a one week real lock down. I'm not sure of other area's on Luzon but our area just south of Los Banos has been notified.
> 
> I went shopping today and our chained grocery store has the same frozen products they had (not stocked anymore) when I went earlier in the week so I bought frozen items I normally wouldn't buy like larger packages of chicken nuggets, it was 9 am and only one package of cheese bread rolls, no crackers but plenty of Pringles chips this time so I did a little panic buying.


No Crackers, things are grim Mark. On a serious note we have not been notified of any thing like that in La Union but time will tell. They have a pretty up to date FB page "provincial government of La Union" that gives regular updates of cases and their situation by Municipality with some interesting numbers on there.
I wish I could venture out too but after nearly 5 weeks I am managing so really no need, not that I am allowed anyway. Good luck with the new restrictions to all in your area.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Our Municipality is going into a much deeper lock down starting Tuesday the 21st, no grocery no market nothing a one week real lock down. I'm not sure of other area's on Luzon but our area just south of Los Banos has been notified.
> 
> I went shopping today and our chained grocery store has the same frozen products they had (not stocked anymore) when I went earlier in the week so I bought frozen items I normally wouldn't buy like larger packages of chicken nuggets, it was 9 am and only one package of cheese bread rolls, no crackers but plenty of Pringles chips this time so I did a little panic buying.


Hi Mark Bob here from Los Banos, had to change my Id as lost all data on Tablet and it no longer charges, havent heard anything yet about total lockdown here, our barangay kapitans website has nothing about a total lockdown as of yet.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Same drug "Remdesivir" developed to treat Ebola Virus but wasn't effective on Eboloa but turns out to work well with the Covid-19 Virus. https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/16/health/coronavirus-remdesivir-trial/index.html

And this came out today (no link yet), I make no medical claims but just want to disseminate the information:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bobby1947 said:


> Hi Mark Bob here from Los Banos, had to change my Id as lost all data on Tablet and it no longer charges, havent heard anything yet about total lockdown here, our barangay kapitans website has nothing about a total lockdown as of yet.


Hi Bob... it must have been fake news and so far we remain open like before, we did get a notice to stay inside our homes now.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

*No recommendation for total lockdown from health experts*

Published April 21, 2020 3:08pm 

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/nation/734930/no-recommendation-for-total-lockdown-from-health-experts-consulted-by-duterte-palace/story/


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

*Duterte to decide on Luzon quarantine on Thursday*

Published Apr 21, 2020 7:23:43 PM

https://cnnphilippines.com/news/2020/4/21/Rodrigo-Duterte-enhanced-community-quarantine-decision.html


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

*names*



M.C.A. said:


> Hi Bob... it must have been fake news and so far we remain open like before, we did get a notice to stay inside our homes now.


the only difference here is that the Barangay checkpoints are writing down names and times etc of those going to the shops and market


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

*ECQ Decision Tool*

Updated Apr 23, 2020 4:09:00 PM

https://cnnphilippines.com/news/2020/4/23/Philippines-Luzon-lockdown-enhanced-community-quarantine-Duterte-decision-COVID-19.html


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Enhanced Community Quarantine (ECQ) Extended Until May 15, 2020*: 


Based on the Inter-Agency Task Force's recommendation, Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte announced the ECQ extension for the following high-risk administrative regions, provinces, or areas until May 15, 2020: 

The National Capital Region,
Region III (Central Luzon),
Region IV-A (Cavite, Laguna, Batangas, Rizal, and Quezon - CALARBAZON),
The province of Pangasinan,
The province of Benguet,
The island of Mindoro,
The province of Albay, and
The island of Catanduanes.


The ECQ is also now effective until May 15 in the following, which are also considered high-risk areas:

The island of Panay (Aklan, Antique, Iloilo, and Capiz),
The island of Cebu (Cebu Province and Cebu City), and
The provinces of Davao del Norte, Davao de Oro, and Davao City.
Provinces or areas which are considered moderate- and low-risk in the spread of COVID-19 will be placed under a general community quarantine starting on May 1, 2020.

More detailed list of area's news feed https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/new...uarantine-general-community-quarantine/story/


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Avigan drug might be the one that will be used here https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/new...r-avigan-drug-trials-to-treat-covid-19/story/

A little more on the drug Avigan https://english.kyodonews.net/news/...treatment-despite-experts-urging-caution.html


----------



## micass (Aug 30, 2017)

Hopes dashed as coronavirus drug remdesivir 'fails first trial'

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-52406261

plus it costs $1,000 a pop as opposed to $15 for hydroxy


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

micass said:


> Hopes dashed as coronavirus drug remdesivir 'fails first trial'
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-52406261
> 
> plus it costs $1,000 a pop as opposed to $15 for hydroxy


Must have had success with later trials as it is expected to get FDA approval.

Hydroxy has been shown to be effective in other studies but seems like people have issues with it since Donald Trump recommended it. :confused2:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> Must have had success with later trials as it is expected to get FDA approval.
> 
> Hydroxy has been shown to be effective in other studies but seems like people have issues with it since Donald Trump recommended it. :confused2:


I worked 7 years for a vitamin and supplement company and what I found out was that these trial studies can be severely flawed, our company had access to these studies given by reputable universities or the pharmaceutical industry or in this case the VA? Anyway these studies were flawed to say the least and I remember one that really hit our industry hard, it was the negative outcome of a trial on Vitamin E back in 2008 and what the general public wasn't aware of without access... that everyone in the Vitamin E study was a terminally ill patient.

What about the VA, aren't most of my fellow Veterans in their for a reason, some have significant health care issues so not a fair study. The huge learning lesson is what Doctors have been telling us from the beginning and that is... it takes from one - two years for testing and vaccination so in the mean time we have to rely with they on the shelf current medications.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

micass said:


> Hopes dashed as coronavirus drug remdesivir 'fails first trial'
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-52406261
> 
> plus it costs $1,000 a pop as opposed to $15 for hydroxy


Not sure what drug store you are shopping at but

"recent study published in the Journal of Virus Eradication attempts to analyze the cost of manufacturing remdesivir. The authors looked at the chemical synthesis of the drug and concluded that a 10-day course for one person would cost $9, allowing for 20 percent losses during formulation, plus the cost of the vials, a profit margin, and tax. However, whether it costs Gilead that to actually produce the drug is unknown, and one needn't be a scholar of the US healthcare system to be skeptical that a novel treatment would end up being quite so cheap."

https://arstechnica.com/science/202...much-can-they-make-and-how-much-does-it-cost/


The run away capialist system in the US might try to charge that amount but other places will simply nationalize the formula and provide it to their citzans at a reasonable cost.

That assumes that it will be proven to be effective. My guess is that it will be used as a basis to develop a more targeted drug once the medical and science professionals learn how it works.

If this is developed by the WHO consortium then I also guess that it will be put in the public domain and anyone allowed to manufacture it.


----------



## micass (Aug 30, 2017)

Manitoba said:


> Not sure what drug store you are shopping at but
> 
> "recent study published in the Journal of Virus Eradication attempts to analyze the cost of manufacturing remdesivir. The authors looked at the chemical synthesis of the drug and concluded that a 10-day course for one person would cost $9, allowing for 20 percent losses during formulation, plus the cost of the vials, a profit margin, and tax. However, whether it costs Gilead that to actually produce the drug is unknown, and one needn't be a scholar of the US healthcare system to be skeptical that a novel treatment would end up being quite so cheap."
> 
> ...


Noted with thanks, Manitoba, I will find my source and post it here. The drug is also 'patented' so it is restricted as to who can manufacture it. It will be interesting to follow news on this because according to latest news the 'goalposts' were 'moved' to allow more 'positive' results. BTW, Fauci (who is in MHO should be nicknamed Mengele) who is promoting this is reputed to be a large shareholder of the patent holder as is Bill Gates!!!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

"This message has been deleted by M.C.A.. Reason: YouTube took down the video"

That's a shame I was about to rewatch and start researching whether this was credible footage or a hoax.
Having it pulled off youtube? Maybe there was some truth in there that someone didn't like.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I watched it in the morning, saved it so I could watch it again so I could fully digest what was there. When I went back later in the afternoon to rewatch it, it was removed. There was quite a bit which some factions would not want the public to think about.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> I watched it in the morning, saved it so I could watch it again so I could fully digest what was there. When I went back later in the afternoon to rewatch it, it was removed. There was quite a bit which some factions would not want the public to think about.
> 
> Fred


Fred what I fail to understand, if these suggestions and accusations over what 30 years have some or any credibility. How can something of this scale slip under the radar or be hidden so successfully from the world? Was this video just a hoax, politically motivated or worse still has really been happening?

The mind boggles.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## micass (Aug 30, 2017)

Hey Guys and gals, it is on bitchute and the link is below, it is certainly an eye opener

https://www.bitchute.com/video/7PmIaChOKAg/


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Back up on utube again. "Doctors in Black"

Fred


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

What a sad day! 

this is the first day here in Florida that restaurants can open with limited capacity. Most I passed today were empty. the parking lots with a couple of cars there. Most people are afraid to go to them now. How will these places survive? I saw 2 closed up. One was Popeye's chicken. The sign said closed and they were putting plywood on all the windows. I wonder how long it will take for people to have enough nerve to go back inside?

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> What a sad day!
> 
> this is the first day here in Florida that restaurants can open with limited capacity. Most I passed today were empty. the parking lots with a couple of cars there. Most people are afraid to go to them now. How will these places survive? I saw 2 closed up. One was Popeye's chicken. The sign said closed and they were putting plywood on all the windows. I wonder how long it will take for people to have enough nerve to go back inside?
> 
> Art


If many aren't working how long will it be before they can afford to go out to eat.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Gard D----Yeah I agree. there are a lot not working but in the lower income bracket that couldn't afford to go out to eat before. I really believe it is people that is scared to go out. I don't want to go into a restaurant to eat right now.

The worst is to come. the infectious experts thinks the fall season here will be really bad. that is the flu season and hurricane season here in Florida. they were talking about this on the news today. If we get a bad hurricane and they have to evacuate people they don't know how to handle it with the distancing rules. We could get a triple punch in the fall. (heavy flu season, hurricane and corvid-19)

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Gard D----Yeah I agree. there are a lot not working but in the lower income bracket that couldn't afford to go out to eat before. I really believe it is people that is scared to go out. I don't want to go into a restaurant to eat right now.
> 
> The worst is to come. the infectious experts thinks the fall season here will be really bad. that is the flu season and hurricane season here in Florida. they were talking about this on the news today. If we get a bad hurricane and they have to evacuate people they don't know how to handle it with the distancing rules. We could get a triple punch in the fall. (heavy flu season, hurricane and corvid-19)
> 
> Art


The only reason to get a heavy flu season this coming autumn is if people don't get their flu shots or the who get it wrong so the shot is not effective this time around. As to hurricanes not a lot you can do about that although only a relatively small area is effected.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Gary D.----- I have lived here in the states from birth. I have lived through a lot of hurricanes in Florida. Hurricanes are not always small and destroy small areas. When we have a hurricane that has winds out 200 miles from the center on both sides of the eye it affects a lot of area.that becomes 400 mile spread. We had one that covered 80% of the state several years ago. 
Then we get ones that travels up the coast line and destroys most everything for 100's of miles.

As far as the flu goes, I always get a shot at the Veterans office. But that is a no guarantee that I will not get the flu. Sometimes we have a light season and other times it is heavy one. I know there are a lot of people that don't get shots. I hope this year we don't have a direct hit with a hurricane.

Art


----------



## micass (Aug 30, 2017)

I have NEVER had a flu shot in my life and only had flu once in my 20's (I am now 71!!). Anyone approaching me with the flu shot will get in placed where the sun don't shine. Watch this video before it goes down .......... then decide for yourselves.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It's beginning to open up here in Laguna slowly and I was able to get to my bank in the next city of Sta Cruz Laguna and withdraw money and I noticed most of the smaller business were open and people out and about but still social utilizing social distancing, something I haven't' seen in a very long time it actually was a welcomed scene and I stopped at McDonald's and ordered the 8 piece family fried chicken and french fries and 8 cheese burgers, my wife wanted fried chicken and then when I get home my son and wife are eating hamburgers! My hamburgers!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> It's beginning to open up here in Laguna slowly and I was able to get to my bank in the next city of Sta Cruz Laguna and withdraw money and I noticed most of the smaller business were open and people out and about but still social utilizing social distancing, something I haven't' seen in a very long time it actually was a welcomed scene and I stopped at McDonald's and ordered the 8 piece family fried chicken and french fries and 8 cheese burgers, my wife wanted fried chicken and then when I get home my son and wife are eating hamburgers! My hamburgers!


That's something I found out very early on is that there is no MY in the Philippines. We are still under ECQ so still no going out. Looks like it's going to get another 15 days.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

It is opening up here in Florida some. Some places have been closed down again because they refused to obey the safe distancing rule. The law enforcement needs to shut everyone down that does not obey the order to show all the other places they better obey the order or get shut back down.

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I see where the mayors in Manila have asked that ECQ be extended another 15 days but cannot find anything about Cebu province. There are no cases around so I am hoping for GCQ. (It might still be ECQ in Cebu City.)

Anyone have any information? wild ass guesses?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

We are still on ECQ here in Mandurriao and I presume all of Iloilo City. Had an incident of some non-containment either yesterday or day before in Villa/Arevilo so don't know how they are going to handle it. Guess some more wait & see.

Fred


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

*Duterte to decide on fate of ECQ today —Palace*

Published May 11, 2020 1:33pm

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/nation/737677/duterte-to-decide-on-fate-of-ecq-today-palace/story/


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I was blocked from getting to my bank today, I was going to deposit my US check but denied, they told me it would be open tomorrow for travel to Sta Cruz Laguna that's where my bank is so I guess it's not as open as I thought, and only on certain days if your riding a trike also.

Bottom line is I wish that Laguna could be opened up and if Manila has issues then it should be locked down, it seems like the adjoining provincial area's also suffer the same fate as Manila or other larger cities and adjoining provincial areas.


----------



## henrycollins (Apr 17, 2020)

Zep said:


> The virus will be everywhere in the next few months. It can't be stopped just like the flu. Schools are starting to close here in the PI so I expect it is spreading. Without enough test kits (same in the US) they will never know who and how many are really infected.
> 
> I have already cancelled plans to visit the US in August.



I hope everything will be okay soon.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

In some thread in some expat forum it was said US lab only cooperated with the Wuhan lab.
Well. US company FUNDED the Wuhan lab... Obama stoped it, but the funding SNEAK continued by the US company.

Here is one of the many video about it


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Heart inflammation risk boosted slightly by vaccine, more by COVID-19 - study*
The use of Pfizer Inc and German partner BioNTech SE's widely used COVID-19 vaccine marginally increases the risk of heart inflammation, but the risk is higher among those infected with the coronavirus, a study published on Wednesday in the New England Journal of Medicine showed.

advertisement

Among every 100,000 patients who get the vaccine, 1 to 5 will likely develop myocarditis who would not otherwise have developed it, researchers reported based on data from Clalit Health Services, a large Israeli HMO.

That rate is much higher - 11 per 100,000 - among people infected with the coronavirus, they said.

The data comes days after Pfizer/BioNTech's COVID-19 vaccine became the first fully 
approved vaccine in the United States for people aged 16 and older, a move that could potentially persuade vaccine skeptics to get the shot.

The researchers compared adverse event rates in 884,828 vaccinated individuals and an equal number of unvaccinated people. Overall, 21 persons reported myocarditis in the vaccinated group - mostly young men - compared with 6 people among the unvaccinated.

Most adverse events in vaccinated people were mild, but some, such as myocarditis, are potentially serious, researchers said.

The researchers also analyzed adverse event rates in more than 240,000 infected patients. The results indicate that COVID-19 infection is itself a very strong risk factor for myocarditis, and it also substantially increases the risk of other serious adverse events, they said.

"For me this is a really terrific paper in part because it actually takes data from the same system, and tries to provide more information, not just about the potential risks of vaccination, but also the potential benefits of vaccination," said Dr. Grace Lee of Stanford University, whose editorial was published with the report.

Pfizer's vaccine, along with a rival mRNA vaccine from Moderna Inc, came under regulatory scrutiny in several countries after some reports of cases of heart inflammation.

Israel's health ministry said in June it saw a possible link between such cases and Pfizer's COVID-19 vaccine. *-- Reuters GMA News Link*


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The rates of heart inflammation from Pfizer/Moderna is 4 times greater than blood clots from AZ/Jansen but there was never a fuss about it. I guess the money was speaking. It looks like in the under 30s men are safer with the AZ but women are safer with the Pfizer.


----------

